# Scribbles



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, I was about post up in the forum to sell my 55 gal when I noticed that my little sister used a streaker (a certain type of tagging marker for those who dont know). What would you guys suggest to use that wont damage or scratch the acrylic?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If it is a standard 55G tank then it is not acrylic
... I am not exactly sure what you are asking, can you rephrase it please


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, its a 50 gal then, TruVu. My sister got a hold of my marker (called a streaker), scribbled her name on the tank and now it wont come off. What solutions can I use to get the markings off the acrylic without harming the surface of the tank?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest using warm water and salt solution, but to be honest I doubt anyone here really knows for sure how to get rid of marker pen from their fish tanks.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

vaseline will take it off without harming the acrylic.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I imagine that acrylic polishing compounds would be best,


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Polishing compound
.MAD


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

oh yeah and heres a safe way, get your toothpaste out, put on a damp cloth and rub on the tank in cycler movements, it will take a while but it will come off. then wash off the toothpaste. And no im not kidding try it it works.
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx!!!







Ill try each method and let you guys know how it came out. I need to sell the tank so I can get my new Ps!! WHooo HOOO!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Polishing compound
> .MAD


 and a tank kit for cleaning them, some pet stores sell em.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

easy my graf head...use rubbing alkey..works like a charm add alittle elbow grease and wa-la..streaker mark gone...happened before to me too..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> oh yeah and heres a safe way, get your toothpaste out, put on a damp cloth and rub on the tank in cycler movements, it will take a while but it will come off. then wash off the toothpaste. And no im not kidding try it it works.
> MAD


 MAD, your method worked!!!







Thanks to everyone else's advice but I wanted to do this with ease, without having to go to the store. But its clear now.. looked like there was never writing there. Thanks to all again!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Pretty cool that toothpaste could get rid of permanent marker.


----------

